# Fishing journal?



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I've been wanting to start a fishing journal and was wondering the best way to go about it. Does anyone have a good app to use? I don't mind going the pen and paper route either because I don't want my data lost. The one question I have for going the old fashioned way is how do you file or sort through all the data to make it effective?


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

could use a calendar app and fill in pertinent details for that day. Was just thinking about that this AM.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

timogleason said:


> could use a calendar app and fill in pertinent details for that day. Was just thinking about that this AM.


Yeah, you should start one and share it with me!


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

Date, weather, area fished, species caught, what lures, flies, etc used. You can get more specific and detailed on each section if you'd like. I.e. Tide phase, water temp, etc. Compare your spots fished month to month or year to year. Getting any kind of data to compare just takes time, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I use a paper log - an old notebook- and found that no matter how much data I captured, I only went back for the basics. What I go back and look for is mostly the time of year: When did those fish show up on that shoreline, when did the birds start working in that bay, when did the fish show up in that cove. I'm always surprised that my memory- and that of my fishing buddies- is so faulty when it comes to recalling when events happened. Sometimes we're way off, and the log has helped.


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

I have kept a a fishing log for the last 4 years. It has made finding fish more predictable. I include moon phase, weather, water levels, tidal coefficient, wind and location & lures used. If you have an iphone you can set up a template in the pages app and you can add pictures, GPS locations in a few seconds.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I use an excel spreadsheet because it is easily searchable


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I am using pen and paper as well as an APP. The app is flytomaps TX edition but they should have one for each coastal state. The app cost is like $5 and I feel worth every penny. The app is a nautical chart, sat overlay, tracks, pins, tides, currents, weather, camera and GPS all rolled into one easy to use app. I am able to drop pins and then add data to each pin. Same with the tracking, I can add data to my previous tracks.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Outearly said:


> I use a paper log - an old notebook- and found that no matter how much data I captured, I only went back for the basics. What I go back and look for is mostly the time of year: When did those fish show up on that shoreline, when did the birds start working in that bay, when did the fish show up in that cove. I'm always surprised that my memory- and that of my fishing buddies- is so faulty when it comes to recalling when events happened. Sometimes we're way off, and the log has helped.


This.


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

I use what's called fisherslog costs about $20 for lifetime. Got turned on to it when I was stationed up north doing the surf striper fishing. It does way more than I need but each person is different. Tides, moon phase, barometer, water quality etc..
Just google it very easy to use. I have been using it since 2010.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Financekid1 said:


> I use an excel spreadsheet because it is easily searchable


Figures - you're the "finance kid"  - all kidding aside, excel would work great. As detailed as you would want it to be. I used to keep an excel ss for my studio schedule with all pertinent data.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

timogleason said:


> Figures - you're the "finance kid"  - all kidding aside, excel would work great. As detailed as you would want it to be. I used to keep an excel ss for my studio schedule with all pertinent data.


I created a macro similiar to that fisherslog program, but the downside to the fisherslog is that you cant query multiple data inputs at once. 

I wanted to be able to put in multiple weather condition criteria such as a West wind at 8mph, low tide, and water temp at 68 degrees. The macro will run all of my logs and spit out logs that match as closely as possible to the criteria in descending order.

I can also search criteria such as water depth, which wasnt possible on fisherslog


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Lots of good advice, thanks!


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

This is an quick example of a fishing log that I make on my iphone using the pages app. The document is called classic newsletter. Once you save your template it takes a few seconds to import pictures from iphoto or GPS maps. The only thing left is to write up the report.


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

This is cool old school fishing journal that someone posted on another forum.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I use "Notes" on my iPhone. I track the relevant high and low tide times/height, moon phase and wind, weather synopsis, location with description and lure. I wouldn't bother with exact times. Just try to note approximately when the fish bit in relation to the tide.

Nate


----------



## Sylvia Olson (May 22, 2017)

Excel spreadsheet sounds good and using note on iPhone is also good idea.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

mike.s said:


> I use what's called fisherslog costs about $20 for lifetime. Got turned on to it when I was stationed up north doing the surf striper fishing. It does way more than I need but each person is different. Tides, moon phase, barometer, water quality etc..
> Just google it very easy to use. I have been using it since 2010.


This is good until the Russians hack it and post all your spots on wikileaks.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm getting ready to try this as well. I figure a notebook would be best because electronics are unpredictable.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Would you attach a blank copy for us to check out?
Regards,
Jim



Financekid1 said:


> I created a macro similiar to that fisherslog program, but the downside to the fisherslog is that you cant query multiple data inputs at once.
> 
> I wanted to be able to put in multiple weather condition criteria such as a West wind at 8mph, low tide, and water temp at 68 degrees. The macro will run all of my logs and spit out logs that match as closely as possible to the criteria in descending order.
> 
> I can also search criteria such as water depth, which wasnt possible on fisherslog


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

fsae99 said:


> Would you attach a blank copy for us to check out?
> Regards,
> Jim


eh...Ill post some screenshots, but I dont want to give out the sheet at this time. Im contemplating having it put into a program and selling it.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

A couple out-of-town friends I took fishing gave me a log book for a thank-you. Used it awhile. It comes pre-printed with a check list, weather/sea state section, crew/guests and piloting. Plenty of room for comments. Geared more towards cruising, but handy nonetheless.

It is published by The International Marine/Rugged Mountain Press, a division of McGraw-Hill. Author is C. Dale Mouse. Should be able to find it on Amazon or BAM, etc.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

5/22/17

Dear journal, setup nicely off beach. Winds out of the east. Waiting for poons...have threadfin and it's a lively one! Wtf, please no. No!!!! No!!! _Jet skiers..._


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish all of you success. I tried it once...for about 2 weeks. For me it was just more paperwork... which I don't like, but I did make an effort.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Canoeman said:


> I wish all of you success. I tried it once...for about 2 weeks. For me it was just more paperwork... which I don't like, but I did make an effort.


and there is that...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I think it's a good idea for someone who is just learning or moved into a new area.

For me, I have paid attention to conditions, lures, etc. since I was a kid. Just got in the habit doing that. And for that, it's paid off my whole life paying attention to conditions and knowing when to fish or when to stay home and drink ice tea. Or come into an area and then know what to do if things don't look right and get settled on a plan B or C or follow the fish to where they will be next. So with that, you can go to most places and find fish based on behavior patterns due to conditions and such. Funny thing is, I've done it so long, I can sometimes smell when they're gonna eat! 

Ted Haas


----------

